# a few foods...



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone uses one of these brands of food...and also if they are okay for hedgies.
http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith.com/ ... total=0.00
Also, if you use it, do your hedgies like it?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=45
Read this.


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an addition to the question:

Can Hedgehogs eat organic dog food? Or is it too intense for their little bodies?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As long as the protein content is between 28-32% and the fat content is less than 15%, and as long as there is a meat or meat meal in the first five ingredients, and no bad preservatives or dyes, dog food is good too. However, the main problem with dog food is how big the kibbles are. You'll have to make sure they're small ones, or you may have to break them up for your hedgie.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

The hardness of the kibble is another problem with dog food. Can potentialy break hedgie teeth.


----------



## Yona (Mar 25, 2009)

I looked at the dog food and it is really hard. The size might be Ok but I am assuming that when I crush it together it might be too light. it is like a powdery substance.


----------

